# Mystery Ludwigia



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I think it is Ludwigia. I got it in Florida back in 2004. It grows up to the surface with very long internodes and then travels along the surface with the stem under the water. Leaves are alternate. I never got it to flower, and, unfortunately, I don't have it any more.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Ludwigia sedoides?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

This plant does not produce that rosette of leaves at the surface that _L. sedoides_ has.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

HeyPK said:


> This plant does not produce that rosette of leaves at the surface that _L. sedoides_ has.


Ludwigia sickoides?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is a picture I found on the web of L. sedoides taken from below, making it more comparable to my picture.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It does look like a _Ludwigia_ but it's impossible to say which one. It could be one of many, perhaps related to _L. glandulosa_ (alternate leaves, etc).


----------

